

Show HN: NPM package workerproxy (proxy calls to Web Workers made easy) - blixt
https://www.npmjs.com/package/workerproxy

======
tantalor
Nice work! Something like this which matches up requests and responses (e.g.,
with an incrementing integer) is absolutely required for using web workers for
repeated tasks. Everybody has to solve this problem. I wish it were built in.

One suggestion: add a priority queue in the main thread to allow high priority
requests to be processed before low priority.

------
blixt
Example of the package being used to proxy calls to a Web Worker running Lua:
[http://blixt.nyc/js-luaworker/](http://blixt.nyc/js-luaworker/)

